# New MC 2 grinder ordered



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi everyone&#8230;

Just ordered my MC 2 AUTO 'NOIR' COFFEE GRINDER from Happy Donkey to use with my Gaggia Classic

Are there any good links on setting the machine up for vids or instruction to espresso grind???

Cheers all









Bri..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Turn the machine on

Turn the dial until you hear the burrs just touch

Back off a bit then start grinding

You'll drink a lot of coffee getting it dialled in.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Happy Donkey will send instructions on how to dial it in. It will come delivered there or there abouts ( well mine did and I was told it would)

If you follow jeebsy's method be very careful they do not hit and damage the burrs\motor. With little experience and the noise this grinder makes when grinding there is a chance


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Will do







Cheers guys !!

I'll order some new parts for it now ! hahaha


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm gonna have fun watching your signature grow...


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Now there's a happy coffee enthusiast =D glad to have you on the ship, matey....


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Milanski said:


> I'm gonna have fun watching your signature grow...


haha.....it will be !!


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Iwwstriker said:


> Now there's a happy coffee enthusiast =D glad to have you on the ship, matey....


glad to be aboard !, and enjoying every minute !!


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Hahaha, glad to hear it. My Iberital MC5 just arrived and it's looking pretty neat as part of the setup in my kitchen. =D A dedicated corner for espresso making and other coffee craze.


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

I received my MC2 today from Happy Donkey. It was nowhere near dialled in. I have drunk so much espresso testing it and repeatedly cranking the dial clockwise I don't think I will sleep for a week


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Iwwstriker said:


> Hahaha, glad to hear it. My Iberital MC5 just arrived and it's looking pretty neat as part of the setup in my kitchen. =D A dedicated corner for espresso making and other coffee craze.


great set-up... I too have eye-balled a corner in the kitchen !! haha

Can't wait for mine to get delivered and have a go at grinding ;-)


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

CletePurcel said:


> I received my MC2 today from Happy Donkey. It was nowhere near dialled in. I have drunk so much espresso testing it and repeatedly cranking the dial clockwise I don't think I will sleep for a week


Interesting... How long was delivery !?!? I ordered mine yesterday....

Have you made that perfect dose yet !?

Enjoy the insomnia !! hahaha

Bri..


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The MC2 certainly needs a few turns on the dial to make just the smallest adjustments!


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

omegabri said:


> Interesting... How long was delivery !?!? I ordered mine yesterday....
> 
> Have you made that perfect dose yet !?
> 
> ...


I ordered on Tuesday and it arrived this morning. I was given a tracking number yesterday and they emailed with some instructions on their website.

I am no expert at this and was just trying to get a pour of 25-30 seconds. I noticed the taste getting better as I neared the 25 second mark, but it is still far from perfect. I am going to have another go tomorrow, but at least I think I have the grinder in the ballpark now.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, you could start from the other end to be easier. Dial the grinder while it's empty, until you slightly hear metal cutting each other, then immediately stop the grinder, and turn it anti-clockwise just a tiny bit. You should get more close results, unless you wanna start with Turkish coffee. =D


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

@omegabri, thanks. haha....post up pictures of your setup when everything comes. I am just short of coffee beans at the moment, which I should be ordering from Rave. haha.


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

Iwwstriker said:


> Well, you could start from the other end to be easier. Dial the grinder while it's empty, until you slightly hear metal cutting each other, then immediately stop the grinder, and turn it anti-clockwise just a tiny bit. You should get more close results, unless you wanna start with Turkish coffee. =D


That sounds scary...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you're in the ballpark now there's no need to do that. If you do just turn the dial very slowly and listen carefully


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

@CletePurcel

Well, don't keep grinding the metal together. hahaXD, it would sound scary, but treat it like your pet, then you will know how it feels xD

Or, you can try the easy way....


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

@CletePurcel, here's the sound. it's around 4:35


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for those videos. I guess I was wary because in the 'manual' from HD it says:

Do not adjust the grinder so fine that the blades are touching, you will damage the blades and if you try to run the machine whilst they are touching you will probably blow the motor, please ignore any advice you may come across that advise to the contrary, only an idiot will do that. Motors and blades damaged due to this will NOT be covered by the warranty as this is classed as abuse.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you adjust it when its off, touch the burrs and then run the motor you can ruin it but adjusting when it's running is OK as the noise gives you advance warning of when to back off.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm looking forward to getting the MC 2 and setting it up (or trying to







!!)

It's a pity that there isn't a Gaggia Classic and MC 2 travelling guru that comes around and does a basic starting setup for "no idea idiots " like me







haha

Does anyone know of any MC 2 videos out there???? (or fancy making one!?!? Lol)

Bri...


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

omegabri said:


> Does anyone know of any MC 2 videos out there???? (or fancy making one!?!? Lol)
> 
> Bri...


Yes. A video showing how to dismantle and clean it would be great. Can't find anything on Youtube.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

CletePurcel said:


> Yes. A video showing how to dismantle and clean it would be great. Can't find anything on Youtube.


Me neither..... I might have a go at making one when I figure it out


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry to disagree Jeebsey ,the MC2 has conical burrs if they touch it is for the length of the cutting edge and they will blunt and probably lock up and burn out the motor. (Happy Donkey warn about this and will not replace machine)

Flat burr grinders first touch on the edge and the noise gives you warning but it is not the length of the cutting edge and does not ruin the burrs. Personally I do not like setting while running I prefer to remove the top and turn by hand/spanner until they touch and then back off.

For a ball park setting on the MC2 remove hopper, cover and undo screws to worm drive. Wind down top burr until it touches lower burr and then back off top burr about 60 degrees. NOTE POSITION . Refit worm adjuster,and put mark on T/burr and worm A/juster.This gives you a permanent datum for when you strip clean at any time. Replace cover and hopper . Then fine tune on knob.

PM's accepted


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Wasn't aware it was conical - ignore me then.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Yup, mine is an MC5 commercial grinder, so it comes with a flat burr. Sorry about that, didn't remind you earlier that MC2 has a conical one. Follow what El carajillo said, and you will be fine =)


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Sorry to disagree Jeebsey ,the MC2 has conical burrs if they touch it is for the length of the cutting edge and they will blunt and probably lock up and burn out the motor. (Happy Donkey warn about this and will not replace machine)
> 
> Flat burr grinders first touch on the edge and the noise gives you warning but it is not the length of the cutting edge and does not ruin the burrs. Personally I do not like setting while running I prefer to remove the top and turn by hand/spanner until they touch and then back off.
> 
> ...


Brill ! Thanks...... Hopefully mine will be here sometime next week so I'll have a pop at that ! ;-)

Bri..


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm in a similar position, just got an MC2 to go with Gaggia classic. Real ball ache to dial in but there are a couple of other annoyances for me on top: the chute doesn't properly clear so you have a clump of ground coffee that needs clearing/wasting for the first shot, which then brings you to the timed dose whereby if you whack the timer up full so that you only have to press the button twice to fill the basket then you're wasting half a shot's worth of beans just clearing the stale grinds so you back the timer off and then have to press it 3-5 times instead. Almost wish there was just a press and hold button on the side instead.

Didn't think I was all that fussy until I got this


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

There can be a slight burr at the top of the shute, If you remove the hopper and plastic cover you can slide up the shute and take it out. Use a fine emery board or file to remove any burr and smooth the flow area.You can also "radius" the vertical edges to help flow.

Use a piece of plastic or plastic spoon handle to dislodge stale coffee before turning on OR clear it when you grind your shot. f you alter the timer adjuster fractionly and carefully you can get it to dose fairly accurately


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

When I had an MC2 I used to grind into a little non stick Sainsbury's pudding basin ( something like £3.50 for 5) and as I single dosed when the grinder had finished I used to tilt it forward over the pot and slap it on the back to dislodge the left over coffee.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the tips chaps.


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

I just show mine the hoover nozzle for a second or two when I clean the kitchen


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

I just show mine the hoover nozzle for a second or two when I clean the kitchen


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Grahamg said:


> Thanks for the tips chaps.


Agree.....Cheers guys ! I'll have a closer look at mine when it arrives !

Bri...


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

today's the day......

sat here eagerly awaiting a delivery van now drinking my first cappuccino ! ;-)

Bri...


----------

